# Stoeger Coach Gun?



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

Anyone able to tell me anything about the stoeger coach guns, I saw them in my local gun store and was immediately drawn to them, maybe for home defense?

https://secure.benelliusa.com/stoegerindustries/firearms/images/alt_coachGunSingleTriggers.jpg


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

A lot of folks use 'em for Cowboy Action Shooting, where all the guns have to have been built before 1900, or replicas of such guns.

Stoegers are a popular gun.

Yes, they are also good for home defense. Reliable and rugged (as attested to by folks who rely on them for competition).

Oh yeah, they're a lot of fun to shoot, too.

WM


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

Its interesting you bring up the coach gun, I'm looking to get the Condor (Stoegers over-under) Has anyone ever used them before? The one I shot was quite nice, but was several years older, any reason to suspect quality would have gone down at all?


----------

